# RV Building



## CLR (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello All - so, did you purchase a building to store your RV in first and then buy your RV; or the other way around, did you purchased your RV and then the building?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 30, 2017)

No need for building CLR.  Be hard to keep on going down the road.  You are thinking right though.  They need a shed to store in.  Personally I would get R first so I would know size to get.  Just go ahead and get a 14 X 40 ft so when you trade.


----------



## Emma Brian (Mar 16, 2017)

As my thinking,  you first have a building to store your RV and then buy your RV.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 16, 2017)

Ok if you know the size rv you will have.  No good if you get a building 30 ft. long and get a 40 ft. rv.


----------



## Isabella John (Mar 23, 2017)

I agree with you @C Nash.


----------

